# [SOLVED] Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but



## martira5 (Aug 4, 2014)

HI!

I am having trouble w/ my new overhaul. :banghead: :angry:
I have a Blackbird 002 Original from 2007 and wanted to give it a face lift (well... maybe a little more than that)

I bought the following for the overhaul: 
1x ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z Motherboard
1x AMD FX-9590
1x Corsair 32GB 4x8GB DDR3 1600MHz 10-10-10-27 (CMZ32GX3M4X1600C10)
3x ASUS R9280-DC2T-3GD5
5x SSD Samsung 840 EVO MZ-7TE500BW
5x 2.5"to 3.5"SATA HDD Adapter (Caddy TRAY CAGE Hot Swap Plug)
1x EVGA SuperNOVA 1300W PSU (120-G2-1300-XR)
1x Pioneer Blue Ray Player - Writer (BDR-209DBK-KIT)

I'm reusing the Original Water Cooled for the CPU (there are no ties for GPUs coolers, only for the CPU). It is very similar to the Corsair 100H (had to buy a Corsair 55H just for the damn AMD kit to fit the cooler on the CPU)

I am also reusing the HP backplane for Hot-swapable Hard drives that came with the Blackbird 002 originally. That supplies SATA and power to all 5 of the SSDs. I replaced all the SATA cables that go from the Mother Board to the HP Backplane that ties in the SSDs. All PSU wiring is new, except for the 8-pin CPU connector from the PSU to the motherboard. 

8-PIN, 4-PIN, 24-PIN and EZ-4 connectors are plugged onto the motherboard, from the PSU.
I used one PERIF port from the PSU to power the HP Backplane on the two (2) EZ-4 connectors on the back of it.
I used a SATA port from the PSU to power the new Pioneer Blue Ray Writer.
I used the available VGA ports in the PSU to power all three Graphics Cards on both power plugs from the cards. The connections are independent for each card EXCEPT the second card. I used two separate VGA cables to power that one since I only had two (2) 6-pin PCI-E cables.
ONE THING I noticed... the 24-PIN ATX is missing two PINS and the corresponding cables... however, I can't say right now which PINs they are. I could look into it once I get back to the house... if you think its important.

BIOS was updated last night using the Thumb drive feature (OR... at least it looks like if updated... what the ASUS manual said it was going to happened... did happen)

...and that's all I can think of, as far as troubleshooting goes...
any help as to why the setup lights up BUT doesn't even tries to boot.... it only clicks once and then I need to shut off power to the PSU for it to reset again.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Hi there,

It looks like you have a good system there. I am assuming your computer doesn't even post right? It turns on for just a sec and then it immediately turns off correct? Try disconnecting all of the computer components and then this time, try turning on the computer with only the bare essentials connected: Power Supply, Motherboard, CPU, Ram, and Video card. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## martira5 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Thanks for the input! 

I do have one clarification. 

The computer doesn't even "hickups" or pretends to start. As soon as I hit either of the power ON buttons (Chassis or Mother Board), all I hear is a click. This click appears to come out of the power supply. I thought I was underpowered, but I double checked my loads and I come up with +/-1180W

3x 300W for the GPUs
1x 220W for the CPU (Even though the MB only supplies 140W... or so it states..., I am assuming worst case load)
5x 0.1W for the SSDs
~and about 50 watts for air movement fans and the CPU water cooled fans and pump... 

Am I missing something? 

I will try out gutting it up and starting with the bare minimums... just to see what I can get out of it... If it's a power issue I end up needing more juice... that's easy :grin:


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Hi martira5,

1300Watts is more than enough and EVGA is a reputable brand. Other great PSU brands include Seasonic and Corsair brand. Hmmm....try to get your hands on a spare, compatible PSU and test it on your computer. Please provide with an update when you can, thanks.


----------



## martira5 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Mr. Cooper,

Dug in deep and carefully... and found... not one... but two cables torn and making contact to ground (chassis).

Replaced those with new ones and the Phoenix started to raise from the ashes. 

However, now I'm getting the FF code I've read so much about after about 10 secs into the booting sequence. (crashed and burned again)I'm seeing power peak at about 600watts. I have the pc alone tied to a UPS... That's where I'm getting the reading from. 

Im booting without any keyboard or mouse... which initially have me the D7 error code "No console input devices are found"... makes sense. 

However after i added all other gpu cards effing FF came to play and shuts the PC as explained above. If I remove all but one gpu, download the drives and update the BIOS... do you think i can add the other 2 and be without trouble OR does this seem to you like a PSU issue? ??


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Hi Martira5,

I will leave it to more experiences techs here when it comes to dealing with more than one video card as I have mostly dealt with on-board video or single GPU troubleshooting throughout my IT troubleshooting career. I am NOT much for a gamer anymore but I know these days, you can install multiple video cards for faster/better frame rates.

Try installing one video card for testing, does the computer still shut down with just one video card installed?

TYREE, when you can get chance, please provide help on multiple video cards...3x to be specific. Thanks!!!


----------



## martira5 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Thank you Mr. Cooper!

I just tried booting w only one card... unsuccessfully. :-(

Plan to boot w a different one... again just one... and see what happens. Maybe I got a bad gpu and that's crashing the boot... or some other black magic I'm not aware of in this black box. From Phoenix to Pandora. Haha!


----------



## martira5 (Aug 4, 2014)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

SUCCESS!!! :dance:

The issue was in the water cooled setup for the CPU. I had connected the pump to the main CPU fan connector and the fan to the Optional (or additional) CPU connector on the motherboard. 

THAT... silly little thing kept craching the boot sequence. :facepalm:

I can't believe it... but as soon as I powered the pump independently w a molex 4-pin directly from one of the extra ports in the PSU and get the power for the Fan from the motheboard connection... it booted up and stayed ON... went to the BIOS... left it running for 10 minutes... no problem!!!

...and the Phoenix RAISES!!! :devil: :FIREdevil:ukliam2: 

Thanks for all the help and for asking the right questions. It helped my train of thought. :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Phoeinix - Blackbird 002 Overhaul (ASUS V Formula-Z, AMD FX-9590) Lights but NO B*

Glad you found the problem and thanks for posting back.
While a 1300W PSU is sufficient, EVGA are supplied by lower quality manufacturer's and not recommended.


----------



## martira5 (Aug 4, 2014)

Which PSU manufacturer do you recommend?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

martira5 said:


> Which PSU manufacturer do you recommend?


SeaSonic-XFX-Antec HCG are top quality PSU's.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> the 24-PIN ATX is missing two PINS and the corresponding cables...


Confirm this. 
Pin 20 (-5VDC, directly across from the grey PWR_OK wire) may be absent, but there should be no other missing pins.


----------

